# Razr NFC



## elliott35

I just called moto and they said that the Razr is compatible with the NFC devices? now im really confused has anyone else figured this out? does anyone have the silver headset and does it work with the phone?


----------



## -TSON-

iFixIt claimed that they found a NFC chip in the RAZR, but there's no software support for it. Maybe, if it's there, support will be added with ICS?


----------



## elliott35

Yea I read that report. the thing is that they found the software not the hardware


----------



## elliott35

I hope that it comes out with ics soon so we know


----------



## -TSON-

elliott35 said:


> Yea I read that report. the thing is that they found the software not the hardware


Wait, what?


----------



## elliott35

They found the linux drivers for the nfc not the actual chip


----------



## iankellogg

and the linux drivers are in every gingerbread phone.


----------



## elliott35

cool so its all meaningless...


----------



## elliott35

but then why would moto say it works with the nfc headset?


----------



## -TSON-

there's a difference between drivers and a controller. you can't rip apart a phone and find software (which drivers are), that doesn't even make sense. that's like trying to stare at a person and know what they're thinking.


----------



## elliott35

They meant rip apart the software


----------



## -TSON-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controller_(computing)
This is not software.


----------



## elliott35

OK... So moto says to me that the phone works with the nfc headset but the phone haz no nfc... Could the controler contain the nfc unit? Aren't they really small? Does anyone have the moto silver headset?


----------



## droidmakespwn

I'm no expert but the nfc chip for the gnex is in the battery. Doesn't that mean that even if the razr doesn't have the chip, it could be added fairly easily?


----------



## iankellogg

only the antenna is in the battery of the nexus and there is no simple way to install nfc for the razr.


----------



## elliott35

also the razr battery isnt removable


----------



## gtx1

elliott35 said:


> also the razr battery isnt removable


This wouldn't matter as the NFC chip isn't and never will be installed inside a battery. The NFC part of the GNex's battery is a copper wire running under the sticker to act as a large antennae.


----------

